# My 6 month Pit pup eats super fast!!



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello, 

I'm new on here so bare with me...I'm looking for some advise when it comes to my 6 month old male American Pit..He eats like he's never seen food before every time I feed him 10 seconds flat its all gone..I'm worried that hes going to bloat one of these days due to it I have tried letting him eat half of his food then picking up the bowl giving him a few minutes to chill out and then giving it back to him honest nothing works not even hand feeding him he still chows it down. Zero is from a very large little of pups 10 total could this have anything to do with it, he's not the runt of the litter but he is on the smaller side(his brother Clyde is the black pit on the left of my photo). 

Hes not aggressive with his food he'll let anyone take it from him even my 2 year old, my other dog and cat. I really need to find away to keep him from eating so fast.

Anyone advice would be greatly helpful to me and my boy


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

What I had to do with my boy was put something big in the bowl and make him eat around it. I use a pickle jar full of water, place it in the center of the bowl and then fill the food in around it. They do make fancy slowf-feeder bowls but the pickle jar was free and easy lol. I also taught him to wait to eat untill I tell him to "get it".


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you! I will give this a try. =)


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can do that or buy bowls made to do the same ( no reason to waste the money if you have a jar) and that should work to slow him. Dogs should eat their food right away, but gorging needs to be controlled.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

try dumping it on the ground so it scatters.. its really slows down the food intake


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My inlaws' dog is like this! It's uncontrolable though. Nothing works :/ she acts like its her first meal in months. They have to actually drop 2-3 kibbles on the floor at a time.


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness that insane =/ I'm hoping where he is still young he'll come out of it however he has always chowed his food down even at 7 weeks =/


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Try some of the suggestions and let us know how he does in a few weeks


----------



## Zero (Jun 14, 2012)

Well over the last few days I have tried many things with Zero to get him to slow down while eating...At this point nothing has worked..He knocks over the jar,pulls chew toys out of it, and when the kibble is dumped on the floor he eats just as fast the only difference is with that is he runs around like a wild man..However I have found one thing that keeps him inhaling his food my foot with a shoe on it in his bowl..yeah figure that one out...I have a pair or crocs that I dont wear outside just around my house it happened by mistake actually I step in his bowl while he was eating he stopped but went back to it slowly only picking up a few pieces..Today I took him outside to eat while I had my coffee on the patio I made him sit and wait then placed his bowl between my feet then let him have it..He still ate slower then I have ever seen him eat!! I think maybe we have found a solution to my boys speedy eating!! =)


----------



## titan1 (Jun 25, 2009)

here try something like this. We have to gulpers and we went from 30 second feedings to about 2 minutes.

Stainless Portion Pacer


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you may need one of these if nothing else works..
Brake-Fast Dog Bowl Medium Blue - Dog Bowls and Dishes

food on the ground works, because he is spacing out how much food goes in at once... instead of taking mouthfuls of food and swallowing, he's getting 1-3 kibble at a time just at a fast pace


----------

